# Filtros Analogicos Vs. Digitales



## yukardo (Jun 24, 2007)

Saludos

Amigos me gustaria saber cuales son las ventajas y desventajas de los filtros analagicos y de los filtros digitales. gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## Franco_80 (Jul 6, 2007)

Las desventajas de los filtros digitales con respecto a los analogicos: son su mayor costo y gran  complejidad, pero las grandes ventajas son que se pueden realizar transferencias que son imposibles de lograr con filtros analogicos. Basicamente un filtro digital, es un algoritmo matematico(transformadorrmada Z), en donde le indicas que componentes de las frecuencias de entrada queres amplificar o atenuar. Un ejemplo de las grandes ventajas de estos filtros es la posibilidad de realizar en forma practica la transformadorrmada de Hilbert, esta es, poder defasar 90 grados la respuesta en fase de TODO el espectro en frecuencia de una señal. Los transmisores de BLU utilizan este tipo de filtro. 
Realmente estos filtro son muy interesantes. Por lo menos para mi.


----------



## hades_21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Los filtros analógicos son aquéllos en los cuales la señal puede tomar cualquier valor dentro de un intervalo, y los digitales corresponden al caso en que la señal toma sólo valores discretos. También pueden clasificarse en filtros continuos y filtros discretos o muestreados, según que la señal se considere en todo instante o en instantes discretos. Dado que los filtros digitales en la práctica son siempre muestreados, el nombre “filtro digital” se refiere habitualmente a filtros discretos digitales. Sin embargo, existen filtros discretos no digitales, como los filtros de capacidades conmutadas.


----------

